
Users weren't even aware that there was a problem to be solved - duck
http://goodexperience.com/2010/08/a-product-development.php
======
wccrawford
Users weren't even aware that there was a problem to be solved"

I'm sorry, but that's not true. At least 1 user recognized it was an issue and
came up with a solution for it.

